# Porter Cable Mag saw recall



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I set my Porter Cable MAG 324 (circular saw) down on a sheet of plywood the other day and triggered the switch to make sure the power was on. It came back at me, twisting my right wrist to the left as it dug a 1" gouge in the plywood. No injury here except for the sudden awakening. I figured that I must've accidentally pushed the blade guard back allowing the blade to contact the wood when I set it down. Then a few days ago while at the Eye Docs office, I was reading a woodworking mag that posted the recall from Porter Cable. Only the MAG version of these saws are affected and the repaired ones will have a letter "T" stamped on the handle where the cable enters the saw. The recall is for a sticky blade guard that sometimes fails to close fully!

Mine has that letter "T" on it. Oopsie!

I'll be more careful the next time and I'll be watching that blade guard to insure it is working proper.


----------



## mcampos (Sep 13, 2007)

Dadoo,

I would be interested in knowing how Porter Cable handles this recall repair for you. I am in the middle of a battle with them because I brought in my 890 router motor to them because of a recall and ended up getting a defective motor back which makes grinding noises and smells of burned material. I am curious to know if mine is an isolated incident, I have heard nothing but praise for their customer service.

Thanks.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, Dadoo….thats a bit scary! You take it for granted that the safety devices are working on your tools, and then BAM! Good thing you didn't get hurt..


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I saw that one as well… I think we really should have a recalls forum as someone had suggested before… I know of 2 or 3 others.

Drew


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm…I have one of those saws. I should check that recall. Thanks!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

And I think I better check the 890 recall. Hmmm.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Recintly I almost bought that one but went for the Dwalt instead.


----------

